# Windows 7: OpenText / Hummingbird client

## k9dog

I previously ran a Windows 7 client up against a Gentoo server NFS. Experiencing low speeds (esp. write) and stability (had to enforce a retry) I decided to change the client and bought an OpenText NFS Solo (have earlier (years ago before Windows7) used X/NFS with great performance).

OpenText NFS was earliier Hummingbird NFS. The solution is a bit odd as OpenText seems to favor the backward slashes of Windows, instead of the syntax of Windows 7/unix for mounting.

OpenText have a GUI that makes the thing a bit easier. You can select to browse the network path and after some network spins shows all the network shares (both windows and nfs style). They chosen to use big letters for machine names (sigh .. give me a gun). There is 2 names for the Gentoo server. One of them matching the Gentoo exports configuration.

exports

```
/nfsroot                 192.168.218.0/24(rw,fsid=0,no_subtree_check)

/nfsroot/home            192.168.218.0/24(rw,nohide,insecure,no_subtree_check)

/nfsroot/nas             192.168.218.0/24(rw,nohide,insecure,no_subtree_check,all_squash,anonuid=1003,anongid=1003)

```

(I omitted some empty lines and lines prefixed by '#' here). The user for 1003/1003 is a fixed user for the NFS share and exist in both /etc/passwd and /etc/groups. If I select the /nfsroot/nas the tool will complain about the user and access rights, but I can still accept it, giving me the string \\MEDIANAS\nas1 (MEDIANAS is the name assigned by samba/CIFS) . I can also write it without using the name that OpenText assigned to the share (here 'nas1') as \\MEDIANAS\/nfsroot/nas, while OpenText reports user doesn't have access, I suspect the real problem is some kind of user lookup in CIFS, due to the strange way OpenText works with shares.

My first question will be for someone to help me getting NFS to log what is going on. Maybe CIFS setup too.

I tried writing OpenText but I suspect they are too Windows llike. Numb and silly.

If someone have sugestions to other more true NFS v4 clients out there, that doesn't try to make it look like microsoft shares, I'm all ears.

----------

## k9dog

Still not working. I suspect I need pcnfsd (for linux). It doesn't seem to be a natural part of the linux intergration. There is supposed to be a source package on the opentext nfs. Not sure why I find this on the non-cd / internet version.

----------

